# Idea/request: BLD scramble generator



## Joël (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I just had an idea, and I've searched the forum, but I don't think it exists.

I thought maybe it would be nice to have a scramble generator that allows you to practice specific situations in BLD solving. The idea is that practice can be more effective if you target specific skills.

Examples:
- For people who learn BH, the possibility to configure specific 3-cycles that you want to practice in a real solve
- Configure number of (unbalanced) 2-cycles to practice those
- Configure the number of pieces in place, but twisted
- For beginners: Edges / corners only (number of pieces configurable)

Is anyone interesting it making this?


----------



## Chrisalead (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Prisma puzzle timer got what you ask. At least it has edge only scrambling, corner only scrambling and I think (if my memory is ok) it also has 3-cycle scrambling.


----------



## Joël (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Chrisalead,

I'll check it out.

Btw, by 3-cycle scrambling, do you mean it gives random 3 cycles?

What I mean by this feature would be for example, that you can define what your buffer is, and select multiple cases from a list of 21*18 cases (for corners). The program should then generate scrambles that include as many of the selected cases as possible.

Edit: Checked it out.. Looks like a good program. It has _some_ of the options I suggested (edges or corners only), but I'd like it to go a little further than that.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 1, 2012)

Good idea!
may I suggest the addition of:
- parity option
-big cube option


----------



## Marcell (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought about something very similar some time ago, but I've never gotten around to actually writing it. But I still think it would be of great use.
My main idea was creating "bad" bld scrambles, e.g. ones with 2-cycles and twisted pieces, but being able to specify a subset of cases to practise the corresponding algs could be very helpful too.


----------



## Joël (Jun 1, 2012)

Marcell said:


> My main idea was creating "bad" bld scrambles.


 
That was my idea too. Not sure if I really want to torture myself that way (only 2 cycles in scramble for a day?), but for anyone who wants to get better, it seems like these types of things can make you stronger.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 1, 2012)

1) Generate any scramble
2) Apply it to the cube
3) Do U2 D2 R2 L2
4) Apply scramble reverse
Oh, what a wonderfull position you have now!


----------



## Joël (Jun 1, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> 1) Generate any scramble
> 2) Apply it to the cube
> 3) Do U2 D2 R2 L2
> 4) Apply scramble reverse
> Oh, what a wonderfull position you have now!



Very clever, but it's not what I mean. I you would have read my post, you would know that.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 1, 2012)

I've read your post, it's just a suggestion (not new, of course) how to make a bunch of 2-cycles without waiting for someone creating this scramble generator.


----------



## evogler (Jun 1, 2012)

Sounds like a cool idea. I'll just toss in, I'd like a program to translate between scramble and letter-based memo. Then you could practice execution with pre-generated memo, or practice memo and check it against the program.


----------



## Joël (Jun 1, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> I've read your post, it's just a suggestion (not new, of course) how to make a bunch of 2-cycles without waiting for someone creating this scramble generator.


 
Yeah, sorry if I sounded like a prick, it's a pretty neat idea. I wouldnt have thought of it. Thanks!


----------

